# PLEASE HELP! Stolen IWC B-Uhr watch !



## as_watches (Jun 4, 2006)

*ATTENTION PLEASE!*

On 23rd of Ferbruary 2008 I won at polish auction website (Allegro) oryginal IWC B-UHR watch.
Unfortunately the seller did not want to send it to me after I paid for it via bank wire.

When my lawyer contact the seller of this watch he was informed that the seller sold this watch to Germany and will try to regain the watch back and send it to me.
It took the seller 7 days and than contact me that he have the watch and will be sending it to me next day. Unfortunately he send me only the empty box - there was no watch in the package !!!

Probably the seller did not regain the watch and he decided to cheat me in very tricky way because the UPS foil was untouched but in the box inside the UPS foil was no watch !

*Right now this watch is stolen!*

I want to inform everyone that this watch belongs to me and might be for selling on the internet auctions or at the germany uhren burse - for example in Munchen 16th of March 2008.

*The watch is IWC B-UHR (Grosse Fliegeruhr) - FL23883*
*Cal. 52T SC*
*Case number: 1033297*
*Movement number: 1013890*

The pictures of my stolen watch you can see below:




























Anyone who will find my watch please contact IWC factory, nearest police station or me directly: [email protected] or via phone: +48 605 331 448

I will offer reward for recover my watch!

Thank you,
A. Szychlinski
+48 605 331 448
[email protected]


----------

